
Rust for Clojure Programmers - asimjalis
https://gist.github.com/oakes/4af1023b6c5162c6f8f0
======
asimjalis
I love the way this begins:

"You already write software in Clojure. It pays your bills. You enjoy it.
You're in an industry reaping disproportionate benefit from loose money
policies, leading to a trend-chasing culture of overpaid nerds making web
apps. You feel guilty about this, but there is nothing you can do about it
because you have no other talents that a rational person would pay you for.

"Learning Rust will probably not do much to solve that problem for you. It
won't assist you in making the ontological leap from a tired stereotype into
something sentient and real. You will remain a replaceable silhouette with no
discernible identity. It might even exacerbate the problem. However, it will
give you a useful tool for writing low-level software."

